# Did you stay or leave?



## lemonade (Oct 18, 2010)

I just want to know - did you decide to stay or go and why - when you found out your spouse cheated? 

I am having trouble deciding on what I should do. He says he loves me and wants to work things out, and a part of me wants to stay and work things out, but another part of me is telling me to run and don't look back. I've been trying to work it out and move forward but it is mentally exhausting to not have trust.

Let me know about your story and maybe I will find strength to stay or leave.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

after 14 years of my knowing she was cheating off and on many times, i finally left.

i will NEVER stay if cheated on again.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

If deep down you want to save your marriage, give it your best shot so you won't regret it later.

Some marriages have been saved from cheating. I recommend the book Divorce Busters. It helps push the point of patience which our time in this world is a lost virtue.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

If there are kids, I would give it a chance. But with tight constraints, not an open ended torturous limbo.


----------



## CruxAve (Dec 30, 2011)

Thor said:


> If there are kids, I would give it a chance. But with tight constraints, not an open ended torturous limbo.


I agree. I have children, and that had much to do with my wanting to work it out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

